# Cookie Preservatives



## kayti (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello there,

I am a home baker. I love to make cookies, cakes and other such treats for my friends and family. Recently I was asked if I would be interested in making cookies for a coffee shop. My home kitchen has already been inspected and approved for a "cottage industry" bakery.

I use 100 gauge food grade plastic and a heat sealer to wrap the cookies but they are not shrink wrapped, although I do have heat gun and the plastic is heat shrinkable.

I am wondering what the best way is to keep my cookies fresh. I use oil in them instead of butter but they do contain eggs.

About how long will your average chocolate chip cookie last? Is there a preservative I can add to the dough to make them last longer?

Thanks for the tips. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Even oil will turn after a few days.

Some take well to the freezer.

Warm from the oven is best but no longer than 2 days out with a good airtight wrap.

I value my rep more than any middleman's $$.

If the customer wants to hold them or asks you to add preservatives run Forrest run.

mimi


----------

